# Brand new 2014 TD Cruze Check engine light on amd won't go away.



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't blame the vehicle for the dealer's incompetence.

Take it out for a run, again, but slip it into manual and shift it to hold over 2000rpm for about twenty minutes to half-an-hour, that should give the DPF a chance to heat up and clear. Just "driving fast" doesn't really let it heat up enough, you have to keep the revs up.

And they've been using DPF's on small diesel engines in the real of the world for quite a while, they're not as bad as some people make them out to be.


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

grs1961 said:


> Don't blame the vehicle for the dealer's incompetence.
> 
> Take it out for a run, again, but slip it into manual and shift it to hold over 2000rpm for about twenty minutes to half-an-hour, that should give the DPF a chance to heat up and clear. Just "driving fast" doesn't really let it heat up enough, you have to keep the revs up.
> 
> And they've been using DPF's on small diesel engines in the real of the world for quite a while, they're not as bad as some people make them out to be.


Update:
Just got home from work and that's exactly what I did. I kept her humming around 2.5-3k all the way home from the city 35+ miles at least half an hour. mostly all freewaysy avg speed was about 80 mph. I noticed very heavy fuel consumption during this leading me to believe the car was trying to self clean. I'll never know because the check engine light is still lit. Called on star last night and had them run a diagnostic check and I pried the DTC number out of the reluctant operator after all. It is a P24AF but I cant find any info on this code for a CTD Cruze. If you have better luck than I do at looking this code up please share. Thanks!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Nuke108 said:


> due to this DPF system that imo shouldn't be on such a small diesel.


wtf are u talkin aboot?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

P24AF - oh great, another "generic" code, goggling found a Nissan site that says: "Particulate Matter Sensor Circuit Range/Performance" which points at the idea of it having something to do with the DPF or DEF systems on the US-built Cruze.

There are a couple of threads in the Diesel section having similar problems with new vehicles, but first of all I would find a better dealer to look after it, it sounds like you are taking it to a noddy.


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree but I have the first appointment with them tomorrow because the service dept is closed for the holiday.
As for the DEF system it works great on the light duty and big trucks chiefly because they actually get hot enough during normal operation. This motor is a great machine, a proven machine in GM's less restrictive overseas markets. But as it seems this problem doesn't exist in the Jetta TDI. Either way if it can be made to work the way it was intended then I will gladly ad blue and drive her til the wheels fall off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nuke108 said:


> I agree but I have the first appointment with them tomorrow because the service dept is closed for the holiday.
> As for the DEF system it works great on the light duty and big trucks chiefly because they actually get hot enough during normal operation. This motor is a great machine, a proven machine in GM's less restrictive overseas markets. But as it seems this problem doesn't exist in the Jetta TDI. Either way if it can be made to work the way it was intended then I will gladly ad blue and drive her til the wheels fall off.


Hey Nuke108,

I apologize for the CEL concerns with your new Cruze. Please be sure to update us on your appointment outcome sometime today, and let us know if you need any additional assistance with this. Looking forward to hearing from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool!
Dropped it off this morning. Dealer is going to replace the DPF exhaust sensor. Also got them to change the oil and filter. Car has 500 miles on it. In the mean time they loaned me the new Impala. If it weren't for the fuel economy I'd tell them to take longer lol.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Greetings from Southern Maryland.


I hope its not from waldorf?


----------



## rowencruzen (Sep 9, 2014)

So what was the end result?
I just bought a 2014 Cruze TD
WE have a total of 243 miles on it and the engine light is on with this P24AF code. 
What became of your dealer experience? Did replacing the DEF fluid or DEF filter etx solve the issue? I really don't want to deal with issues on a brand new frickin car!
Help!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes the car came from waldorf.
They replaced the NOx Sensor. I have put 500 more miles on the car since then with no issues.
What more do I need to know about Waldorf? Because Ourisman in Marlo heights was completely out of the question.


----------



## rowencruzen (Sep 9, 2014)

That's interesting that it was just a nox sensor. Mine turned out to be a gasket on the throttlebody allowing too much air in the system. We'll see how long it lasts thanks for the response.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rowencruzen (Sep 9, 2014)

That didn't last 10 miles. Never made it home from the dealer service before the light came right back on. 
...........TO BE CONTINUED


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukemike (Jul 13, 2014)

The regen code is unfortunately a code that pops on often in the newer diesels. The sensors are too sensitive (IMHO). Take it in. It takes about 45ins to 1-5 hours to regen properly. It's easy but a pain for the customers. Too much sitting on the lot. Those cars are seriously bulletproof. Haven't seen one in for anything besides a regen and oil changes. Awesome mpg by the way.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't notice this thread because I usually only stay in the diesel section. Just to share my experience, I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel that I've put 81K miles on. No CEL until 61K miles. An exhaust gas temperature sensor was replaced, and no further concerns. It really is a good car. Seems like a batch of them may have gotten produced with bad sensors, OR, they have sat around on the lot for a long time. You can still buy a "Brand New" 2014 Cruze Diesel that's nearly a year and a half old.


----------



## R CRUZE (Aug 21, 2011)

We bought a Cruze Diesel yesterday, right now my wife is sitting an the side of the road with the P24AF code, the car has exactly 120 miles on it. She has been sitting there now for 45 minutes and the toe truck is still 30 minutes away. Not happy campers right now!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

R CRUZE said:


> We bought a Cruze Diesel yesterday, right now my wife is sitting an the side of the road with the P24AF code, the car has exactly 120 miles on it. She has been sitting there now for 45 minutes and the toe truck is still 30 minutes away. Not happy campers right now!


Not familiar with the various diesel codes but am I to interpit this as the car doesn't even run, or move?

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

R CRUZE said:


> We bought a Cruze Diesel yesterday, right now my wife is sitting an the side of the road with the P24AF code, the car has exactly 120 miles on it. She has been sitting there now for 45 minutes and the toe truck is still 30 minutes away. Not happy campers right now!


Oh no! Very sorry for this! We can certainly assist you further with this and possibly get you into the dealership tomorrow. Feel free to private message me with your VIN, contact information and preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I hope its not from waldorf?


OMG! 1st thought exactly and it was. At least it's not Waldorf Ford & Dodge. 



R CRUZE said:


> We bought a Cruze Diesel yesterday, right now my wife is sitting an the side of the road with the P24AF code, the car has exactly 120 miles on it. She has been sitting there now for 45 minutes and the toe truck is still 30 minutes away. Not happy campers right now!


Yeah I know the feeling, They contract the towing out to random companies. make sure you do the phone servery if you didn't already. Due to the time you posted this, how did your loaner work out or did you just go get her?



Robby said:


> Not familiar with the various diesel codes but am I to interpit this as the car doesn't even run, or move?
> 
> Rob


They may have feared driving on a CEL on a brand new car.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Waldorf Ford & Dodge


buddy got a lemon from here, twice in a row.....Waldorf sucks for cars period, nothing works from there, lived there for 18yrs


----------



## R CRUZE (Aug 21, 2011)

Update, It was the DPF sensor that went bad. The dealer ordered the part and got it in and fixed it the next day. Since then everything has been great. The first tank of fuel we got 535 miles and 40 mpg.


----------

